# Let's have a show of tongues!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's tongue!









And, because I couldn't resist, my dad's dog, Kaine


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha's : )


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner*









Gunner's tongue w/treat spot


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Sasha's : )


 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Too funny.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of some really long tongues.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

maggie and her brother baileys tongues


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's I-love-mackeral tongue


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Sasha, too funny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan my big boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Great shots everyone!*


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Macy's baby tongue/yawn

oops pic won't upload, sorry.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is one of my friend


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tucker's Tongue!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Gief treat plz!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just love this photo! It shows his personality!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Club Gold's RB Cooper " Say AHHHHHH"


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Claires' Friend that is hilarious!!!! I had to call my husband and daughter to come and look at that photo.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy Murphy back when he still didn't have his big boy fur.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Great tongues everyone!!!


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Baby tongue!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honeys input:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showimage.php?i=8783&original=1&c=member&imageuser=4925


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Another great thread (to go with the smile thread).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is Lincoln and his tongue....


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

here is hunter when he was younger








3









he was only a cpl months old here i don't have none of hope with her tongue hanging out


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn's first day home


----------



## maciedoo (Feb 20, 2010)

this is his "im gonna get ya" look..


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley. He was eating snow.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

claire's friend- oh man that photo was hilarious!! i couldnt stop laughing when i saw that. it even got a big laugh out of my DH  so cute and funny.

great photos everyone!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the only one I have of Tucker tongue... from about 7 months ago! Loved the heart under his tongue!









These photos are cracking me up!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm liking all these tongue photos - lol. Here's a few more of Knox's that make me smile. The photo that started this thread is his loooong tongue. Here are his 'happy' tongue and his 'well-mannered, dainty' tongue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kally76 said:


> Claires' Friend that is hilarious!!!! I had to call my husband and daughter to come and look at that photo.


That's an amazing shot!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog really doesn't ever stick his tongue out... Here's a couple where it kind of is, but... not really!


----------



## Golden23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is one of our bridge girl, Callie. 

Nothin' like smelling and licking some flowers after a nice swim in the lake!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are some of Cooper's tongue pics (the beautiful Golden lady that is with him in some pics is Inti, a friend's Golden).


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I LOVE the tongue pics!!! They are all sooo cute!


----------

